# Is this still black and tan?



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

This is Dexter, and the closest picture of a "stack" we have. We rescued him as a pup around 3 months and now here he is at 12 months. He has changed so much as he has grown. We don't know his lines or anything, and I am afraid i don't even know what color he is anymore







Any comments welcomed


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yep he is a black and tan.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a handsome boy. Thank you for giving this special boy a good home. Great looking black and tan, saddle backed boy.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

black/tan saddle back, not american show lines he has a straight back. nice looking boy


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Handsome devil...


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah so it has a name "Saddle back". Its nice to know. When i run into knowledgeable shepherd owner and they ask me about his lines or his angulation or something else breed standard, I have no idea what there talking about. I appreciate the help from the experts, always learning over here. 

I gueese i was wondering about that salt and pepper thing he has on his back, my grandma describes it saying "are you sure you didn't run a paint brush down his back" That threw me off with his color, I saw a post a while back with a dog with the salt and pepper back that was considered "sable", so wanted to check to make sure i knew what color he was. Im such a novice in this section. Thanks for the comments, and a little insight to my rescue, he is a handsome devil (the devil part is right hehe)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The salt and pepper on his shoulders and back is called a "bitch stripe", though it's not limited to bitches and males get it too. It is a very common marking on black and tans and typically becomes more prominent as the dog ages.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

the term "bitch stripe" is So appropriate for him!
He only had one testicle drop (cypr..something forgot the SP) the DH and I kinda joked about him being "half a man" (the vet too!!) 

Thank you for helping me understand a little bit more about my baby.
Anyone want to take a stab at his lines?

I know it may be impossible to tell from a picture, and it shouldn't matter, but it would be really nice to know. There are many breed/line stereotypes (American lines are more mellow better pets/ German working /Czech lines have tons of energy, drive ect....) It would be nice to know if i survived raising a German line pup or if he is American lines to imagine what it would be like to have a working line pup, just always looking for understanding and more knowledge, so I can be the best I can be for my dogs


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Cryptorchid is the word you're looking for


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Handsome boy!

He doesn't look american lines to me, possibly west german working. He stands very straight like a working line dog. He's not angulated in his rear legs like a showline dog. He also doesn't have the hump on his neck that I see in a lot of american line dogs. 

Do you have any head on pictures of him?



> Quote:I am afraid i don't even know what color he is anymore


This cracks me up becuase my female has similar markings and she changes every season. Her bitch stripe now covers her sides so I never know what she is, people who see her in person - some say B & T, some say Gold sable.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> This cracks me up becuase my female has similar markings and she changes every season. Her bitch stripe now covers her sides so I never know what she is, people who see her in person - some say B & T, some say Gold sable.


LOL, that makes me feel so much better, Ive never even heard of gold sable, I would love to see a pic. Ive been using I google trying to depict whats lines are what, and what Dexter might be and Darn is there alot of different lines, coats, colors and stuff out there!!

Cryptorchid!! Thanks 

Over the weekend I met a two beautiful shepherd pups, very knowledge/friendly owners, one pup was Half American show lines and half East working lines, The other pup was said to be half German lines (idk working /showlines) and half Czech lines. So now knowing some breeders cross lines, maybe Dexter is a Mix of a few lines it makes sense. He was brought up here for rescue from KY. He may have been a breeders reject because of the cryptorchild, or he could of just been an Opps puppy to begin with, that i will never know.
Anyways here are a few different pics of his body, and a few head shots, if anyone would like to help me play the "Guess that Shepherds Lines game" Again Thanks everyone!!! 

Here he is at about 6 months (wet & when i knew what color he was)










Butt shot (if a different angle helps) 









In Motion (always with him)









Front shot








Head Shots


























And a few more of his body from different angles


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Handsome boy!
He looks to be pet or companion lines. Generally the show lines would have more angulation, and the working lines you would most often see more bone/substance.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Your Libby is very pretty! We have some mal people - hint hint we'd love pictures of her!


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

His head is awfully narrow, german lines usually are wider, very masculine heads. I'm gonna say he's primarily american lines.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThe salt and pepper on his shoulders and back is called a "bitch stripe",


We call it "angel wings."


----------



## Ishta (Feb 16, 2009)

What a handsome boy!

He is definitely black and tan!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dog has that "salt and pepper" thing going on too... It is pretty common for black/tan dogs to get that over time I think! Bianca has a lot more "speckling" on her back. We joke that she is a tabby because her coloring looks a lot like my brown ticked tabby cat!


Here is an older photo (you can see the speckling at the very top of her back along the spine):










Current photo (4 years old):


----------

